# Lavina Watches



## Hillbilly (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a matching pair of these watches which were bought in Australia in the 80's for several thousand $$$. Which I think was too much. They are almost square faced with the 4 sides of the square slightly curved

They are both quartz and the mans has the date at 3 oclock. Both have white faces with Roman numerals.

Problem is that the mans one has been damp and the face is discoloured araound the edge. Is it worth fixing or not

Can any one help as I cannot find any info on these any where on the web other than the company was founded last century but is not listed in the Swiss phonebook.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

If memory serves I think Lavina had an association with Favre-Leuba or was a sub-brand of theirs.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reckon Neil is spot on. Matt had a Favre-Leuba with a Lavina movement in it.

In think FL bought out Lavina and used existing movements.


----------



## Hillbilly (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks guys for that Any ideas on values of these Can post a pic if needed


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

As they are both quartz, unless they are gold for the intrinsic value I'm afraid very little is the answer.


----------

